# Quick Dummy Question



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I want to make a dummy engine do Leave the weights? Remove some of the weight? 

Anyone make a dummy with a Life Like engine? 

Thanks in advance CP....... Full Moon so I am doing this NOW!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

*Quick Dummy Answer*

Yeppers leave all the weight in it, besides it's a life like how much weight could it have!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Its actually really heavy. Working on it now. Coupler issues


----------

